# stereo help



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

i have an 86 na. Putting in a cd player. But it seems like the stereo and heat/cool controls are mounted together. Whats up with that and how do you get them back in with the new stereo?

And before you flame me i read the stickys and did the search.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

the sterei unbolts from the steal housing that the heater controls are hooked up to. also i have an 86 as well and the funny thing about our car is that the front and rear right share the same negative wire and so does the left side. you will have to get a premium sound interface. you can get one at bestbuy for like 40 dollars.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> the sterei unbolts from the steal housing that the heater controls are hooked up to. also i have an 86 as well and the funny thing about our car is that the front and rear right share the same negative wire and so does the left side. you will have to get a premium sound interface. you can get one at bestbuy for like 40 dollars.


I got the stereo seperated, and heres my next problem. wired up the harness to the new stereo, but when I plug in one of the plugs, it blows the interior lamp fuse. Ive been through about 7 fuses. Also ive yet to get the radio to come on. I matched up all the colors, and everything seems to be right. also ive done this in many cars before, but this is my first foreign. Can you shed some light on this for me? I tested the stereo off the battery and it is working so what is the deal?


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

when i get a chance, may not be till saturday. i will pull my radio out and take a photo of how the wires are hooked up. sorry i can not be of any help as of now. hopefully when i get the pictures down loaded it will help


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> when i get a chance, may not be till saturday. i will pull my radio out and take a photo of how the wires are hooked up. sorry i can not be of any help as of now. hopefully when i get the pictures down loaded it will help



That would be awesome. This thing is giving me fits! I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

i also have an 86 NA. if i were to put an stero in it could i still keep the controls on the steering wheel?


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

zak187 said:


> i also have an 86 NA. if i were to put an stero in it could i still keep the controls on the steering wheel?


From what ive been told you can get a hook up for that. My steering wheel controls didnt work anyway. but i remember reading a thread about this. anybody help us out?


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

hey guys im about to put a cd player in mine. what all do i need? anything fancy?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

http://www.autotoys.com/x/catalog/UNIVERSAL_STEERING_WHEEL_CONTROL_BY_PAC_SWIX_p_597.html

I found this a long time ago and bookmarked it. I never bought it but it looks like it will work; comments?


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.az-zbum.com/information.stereo.shtml


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

Domdogg123 said:


> http://www.az-zbum.com/information.stereo.shtml


ok guys im haven the same problem i got the harness hooked up and the radio come on but theres not sound and i blew the lamp fuse. does the plug that goes to the back of the clock get relocated to the stero harness? and what about the 2 plugs with the prongs? where do they go. help me please.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

zak187 said:


> ok guys im haven the same problem i got the harness hooked up and the radio come on but theres not sound and i blew the lamp fuse. does the plug that goes to the back of the clock get relocated to the stero harness? and what about the 2 plugs with the prongs? where do they go. help me please.


you have to ground the negative wire form the radio, and the small plug to the frame. Just cap off the negative wire coming from the big plug. The small plugs ground is for the factory amp. which brings me to my next point. Circuit city says you have to run all new wires to each speaker. the clock plug is what connects to the small plug on the wiring harness. Once you have grounded the two wires and capped off the other you will stop blowing the dome light. by the way i figured this out on my own since most of my posts were either ignored or just unanswered. So i hope this is helpful. We must be the only 2 people with cd players in our Z31's!!LOL


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

my digital camera broke but as soon as i get another i will take some pictures of how i my cd player is wired up. also i did not have a factory amp under my passenger seat so mine may be different


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> my digital camera broke but as soon as i get another i will take some pictures of how i my cd player is wired up. also i did not have a factory amp under my passenger seat so mine may be different



im pretty sure only the GLL models have the amp under the seat. thats just my luck. new speakers and wire are going to cost me more than the cd player


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

ok from what me and my dad fiqured out you shouldnt need to run new wires to the speakers. just to where all the speakers come into the amp. ya fallow me like unplug the speaker wires from the amp and run wires from them to the radio. bypassing the amp. and are you sure that the clock plug goes to the radio harness?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

zak187 said:


> ok from what me and my dad fiqured out you shouldnt need to run new wires to the speakers. just to where all the speakers come into the amp. ya fallow me like unplug the speaker wires from the amp and run wires from them to the radio. bypassing the amp. and are you sure that the clock plug goes to the radio harness?


So did you read that from my site or just "discover" it on your own?



http://www.az-zbum.com/information.stereo.shtml said:


> *GLL Models* (all years)
> All GLLs in 84 (this includes the AEs) had the front speaker amplifier built into the head unit. The amplifier under the passenger seat was for the rear speakers only. For AEs, the amp under the driver's seat was for the body sonic speakers. From 85 and on, the amp in the GLLs was used for all speakers. *ALL GLL models have seperate leads for each corner (dash tweeters, if applicable, are wired in parallel with the door speakers). This means you don't need to rewire anything. Simply run the speaker leads from the stereo (or amplifier) to under the passenger seat and connect to the existing speaker leads. You may remove the amplifier and the DIN cable that comes from the stereo.*


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

honestly i couldnt rember where i read it but that was it. sorry. and my dad came up with it on his own. but how come theres one DIN cable from the amp and two at the stero?


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

u might as well just rewire it, theres nothing to it, a roll of wire is like $10 or less, that or go by a wiring harness for it, i dont like messing with those factory amps, so i just run new wire, sometimes i redo the power wires too, i got a panasonic 7401 in mine, lights up the car nice at night


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

zak187 said:


> honestly i couldnt rember where i read it but that was it. sorry. and my dad came up with it on his own. but how come theres one DIN cable from the amp and two at the stero?


One cable is for the amp. The other cable is for the steering wheel controls.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

should i just leave that one there? and should i have to plug my radio harness into the clock plug?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

zak187 said:


> should i just leave that one there? and should i have to plug my radio harness into the clock plug?


You can rip both DIN cables out if you want. WARNING: Leave the receiver module (located under the rear storage bin) in place and connected. This is the unit that also controls the cruise control.

I forget if the radio harness plugs into the clock or not (I believe it does). If you don't plug it back in, you'll be missing some information off the digital dash display.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

do you have to take out the passenger seat on the GLL model to get to the amp?


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

do you have to take out the passenger seat on the GLL model to get to the amp?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Z812 said:


> do you have to take out the passenger seat on the GLL model to get to the amp?


Yes. And you don't have to repeat the post an hour later.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

well sorry bout that, it was an accident, but i can see how you would think i was repeating it waiting for an answer. anyway thanks for your help


----------

